# borne airport express + Time machine



## cardo (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je ne m'étais jamais intéressé aux bornes express ou extreme jusqu'à hier où j'ai remarqué qu'avec la borne express et airtunes on pouvait faire passer la musique de son mac directement sur sa chaîne hi-fi. C'est plutôt cool pour moi vu qu'avant j'avais un touch sur un dock sur ma chaîne et qu'avec l'iphone et les interférences lorsqu'on m'appelle c'est vraiment pas pratique. 
Du coup je suis tenté par l'achat de cette borne. 

Mais je me demandais si l'on pouvait brancher un disque dur externe dessus vu qu'elle a un port usb et de faire des sauvegardes time machine au travers de cette borne? 
Je pense que non, j'ai lu que ce port usb n'était fait que pour les imprimantes, mais j'aimerais avoir confirmation

Peut on alors faire passer la musique du mac vers une chaîne hi-fi tout en ayant time machine qui sauvegarde régulièrement sur une autre borne style airport extreme? 
Comme ça je pourrais me passer de tout branchement filaire sur le macbook.
Bien sur je pense attendre mardi on sait jamais si apple ne sortira pas une nouveauté là dessus mais j'en doute. 
Néanmoins vous avez des idées?


----------



## DeepDark (6 Septembre 2008)

Mummm il ne me semble pas possible d'utiliser une borne Airport Express pour sauvegarder via TM...

Il n'est pas possible non plus de diffuser de la musique par Air Tunes sur une borne Airport Extreme mais possible de faire des sauvegardes TM par son port USB ou Firewire...



> Peut on alors faire passer la musique du mac vers une chaîne hi-fi tout en ayant time machine qui sauvegarde régulièrement sur une autre borne style airport extreme?



Je pense que oui et qu'il n'y aura aucun problème 


P.S : Pour TM il y a aussi les bornes Time Capsule mais je pense que tu es au courant 
Si tu n'as pas de DDE cette solution peut être envisageable et peut être moins coûteuse


----------



## cardo (6 Septembre 2008)

Dommage qu'apple n'ait pas prévu un système qui puisse combiner les deux, en tout cas merci pour l'info.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Septembre 2008)

cardo a dit:


> Dommage qu'apple n'ait pas prévu un système qui puisse combiner les deux, en tout cas merci pour l'info.


Tout à fait d'accord 

Une sortie à rajouter sur la borne Airport Extreme ou la Time Capsule et le tour serait joué...


----------



## Flibust007 (6 Septembre 2008)

Airport extrême peut supporter via son port usb un disque dur externe qui, à ma connaissance, ne peut être utilsé par time machine ou en tous cas je n'y suis pas parvenu.

Alors ...
Une time capsule qui tient son rôle pour la sauvegarde par time machine puisque c'est un HDD extrene mais qui fait aussi le même office qu'airport extrême tant pour le réseau sans fil que pour la connectique vers des bornes airport express.
Et une borne airport express qui y est assujettie via le sans fil et qui, moyennant un petit connecteur, diffuse sur la chaîne.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2008)

J'ai lu il y a une semaine environ, sur ces forums, l'expérience de quelqu'un qui en branchant un disque Ethernet sur le port Ethernet d'une borne Airport Express, a pu accéder au disque dur et le faire reconnaitre par TimeMachine

Mais a priori ça ne marche qu'avec un disque Ethernet et pas usb!


----------



## DeepDark (6 Septembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Airport extrême peut supporter via son port usb un disque dur externe qui, à ma connaissance, ne peut être utilsé par time machine ou en tous cas je n'y suis pas parvenu.



C'est bel et bien possible : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/129360/airport-extreme-enfin-compatible-time-machine 


@ r e m y  :  juste précision utile à savoir


----------



## Flibust007 (6 Septembre 2008)

En ethernet c'est bien possible après tout.
Mais pour le débit de sauvegarde ... faudra de la patience.
Et pour la première sauvegarde, .... une éternité x la masse de données


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Airport extrême peut supporter via son port usb un disque dur externe qui, à ma connaissance, ne peut être utilsé par time machine ou en tous cas je n'y suis pas parvenu....



C'est une fonction qui était annoncée comme "révolutionnaire" par Steve Jobs quand Apple a mis en vente la borne Extreme (alors que Leopard et donc TimeMachine n'était pas encore sorti)

Puis Leopard est sorti et on s'est aperçu que cette sauvegarde sur un Airport Disque avait été désactivée... officiellement parce que pas fiable

Ensuite la TimeCapsule est sortie et Apple a "oublié" de mettre à jour ces bornes Airport Extreme pour rendre les sauvegardes sur ces Airport disques fiables (après tout les Apple users n'ont qu'à s'acheter une Time Capsule, et tant pis pour ceux qui avaient cru aux promesses et acheté une Extreme et un gros disque de sauvegarde !)

Finalement, la possibilité d'utiliser les disques reliés à une borne Extreme comme disque TimeMachine a été réactivée mais APple ne supporte pas officiellement cette fonction (les utilisateurs qui auraient des pb avec une sauvegarde foireuse faite ainsi, le font à leurs risques et périls et n'ont pas de recours contre Apple)

Bref, ça fonctionne (à condition de formatter le disque en Tableau de partition GUID et en HFS+), mais ce n'est pas recommandé par Apple.

Cela dit, si l'écriture sur les disques durs reliés à une borne Extreme n'est pas fiable lors d'une sauvegarde par timemachine, elle ne l'est pas plus pour n'importe quel usage... on se demande donc à quoi sert cette possibilité!


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> En ethernet c'est bien possible après tout.
> Mais pour le débit de sauvegarde ... faudra de la patience.
> Et pour la première sauvegarde, .... une éternité x la masse de données



Ce qui limite le débit de sauvegarde c'est avant tout le débit Airport! et pas le débit du cable entre la borne et le disque dur!


----------



## cardo (6 Septembre 2008)

Donc dans tous les cas il me faudrait une borne airport express plus autre chose.


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2008)

cardo a dit:


> Donc dans tous les cas il me faudrait une borne airport express plus autre chose.



Ben oui... une borne Express + un disque Ethernet au minimum!

La borne toute seule ne va pas enregistrer grand chose de tes sauvegardes TimeMachine!!!


----------



## romainfe (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Cette possibilité de connecter un disque dur ethernet à une borne Airport Express et de s'en servir pour Time Machine est-elle réalisable avec une "ancienne" borne AE 802.11 b/g v.6.3 ?
Ou bien faut-il nécessairement une borne AE 802.11 n pour pouvoir installer le firmware v.7.3.1 et bénéficier de cette fonctionnalité ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2009)

On ne peut pas brancher de disque dur sur la prise USB d'une Aitport Express (uniquement une imprimante).
Seules les Airport Extreme et TimeCapsule gèrent les disques durs USB. 
Pour ce qui est d'utiliser ensuite un tel Airport disque avec TimeMachine, c'est a priori faisable (à condition que le disque soit partitionné selon le schéma "tableau de partition GUID" et au format Mac étendu journalisé) mais Apple ne supporte pas officiellement cette solution et donc ne garantit pas la fiabilité des sauvegardes ainsi effectuées.
Pour Apple la seule solution officielle est d'utiliser une TimeCapsule.


----------

